# WSJ: Opinion Journal: Save E-Cigarettes!



## Alex (16/12/15)

With Sally Satel

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/12/15)

Great post! Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/12/15)

Yep - Dr. Reasearch does it again ! Thanks @Alex . Dunno where you get the time to grab all these articles & vids.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

